# uncapping... knife elec/non vs. scratcher



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

I've not harvested my first frame yet... ...so I thought I would try to get some input from those of you who have experience. What uncapping tool do you prefer? ...an electric knife? ...a non-electric knife? ...a scratcher? ...or something else I don't even know to ask?

Thanks


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the electric knife. It does take a little getting use to. But, a cheap bread knife will work pretty good if you are just getting started. You will need a scratcher either way.

I have not tried an uncapping plane yet. I have heard lots of good things about those. And they don't cost much more than a good electric knife.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Electric knives are thge way to go. Haven't tried a planes but hve been told they are heavy. Hot Knives come two ways with and with out a thermastat. The non adjustable can be adjusted with a simple dimmer switch like you dim house hold lights with, they cost less.
Yup you need a capping scratcher to get the low spots unless you want to use the table fork you eat with. I bought then in lots of 6 from Glory Bee Foods. I also use them to check drone cells for mites, so loose them a lot.

 Al


----------



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Electric hot knives are expensive and I don't have enough hives to justify the expense, so I have a long serated knife that I place in a pitcher of hot water. Works nicely for me.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I only keep about 4-6 colonies, and all I've ever used is a cappings fork. I use the tines to lift the cappings off (not scratch). Not particularly fast, but if I'm taking a vacation day to stay home and extract honey, I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

Good input! 

Thanks again.


----------

